# Official Bulls @ NY Knicks Friday Janurary 2, 2004. 6:30pm CST. MSG,FSChi, NBALP,RSNO



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

New month. New contest. This gives everyone a new chance to start all over and try for the Ribs again., This month, Pippen and Chandler could be back. 

For those, who do not know then rules to the game, please follow this link. You predict if the bulls win or lose the game being advertised in the game thread, the day of the game. You also predict the actual score of the game. 

Bulls play 17 games this month. 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54947&forumid=27

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice thread title btw. Nicely done. Informative, well spaced, only one typo.

Bulls 98
Knicks 94

Fat Curry goes for 22


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Bulls 92
Knicks 87


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Knicks 89
Bulls 84

Hinrich with 16.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 95
Knicks: 86

Kendall Gill 22


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

bulls 80
knicks 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Nice thread title btw. Nicely done. Informative, well spaced, only one typo.
> 
> Bulls 98
> ...


only one? Gee I am getting better.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 93
Knicks 90


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull -- 94
The Knick -- 89


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Knicks are hot but the Bulls play these guys tough. Curry in particular

Bulls 86
Ny Knicks 82

Curry 27


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 87
knicks 84


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 103
Knicks 95

Crawford lights it up for 31


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bulls win 87-72

jc goes for 32


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls 94
Knacks 83

Who can stop Jamal in NY???

Jamal 27,4,8
Hinrich 17,5,12


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulle: 95
Nikuhrbokkars: 91

Hinrich gets back at Frank Williams from a few years ago and pulls out a Return of the Jedi revenge maneuver.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'll get this in now...

Knicks are playing good ball right now. Just like Minny seems to have our number, we always seem to play the knicks tough no matter what our roster situation. I'm going with the Homer pick.

Bulls 92
Knicks 87

Jamal loves the big stage and MSG is as big as it gets. He'll have a good night. Curry will get to the line at least 10 times if they will just feed him the ball as Mutumbo is just too slow to stay with Eddy and he'll resort to fouling him.

It ought to be a good game.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Bulle: 95
> Nikuhrbokkars: 91
> 
> Hinrich gets back at Frank Williams from a few years ago and pulls out a Return of the Jedi revenge maneuver.


Are you talking about that Sweet 16 game in which Kirk and Collison got into big foul trouble, but Gooden still killed us? What did Frank do that game other than choke?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 99
Knicks 87


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 91
Knicks 84

Curry 24


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you talking about that Sweet 16 game in which Kirk and Collison got into big foul trouble, but Gooden still killed us? What did Frank do that game other than choke?


the year before that we knocked Kansas out. we were #1, kansas was #4

the illini crushed them and frankie dropped 30.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is a tough one -- while the Knicks aren't nearly as bad as many people think, they still aren't that great. I think they win out in a close one.

Knicks 83
Bulls 80


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i saw 'we' because i went to illinois 

here's the boxscore

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/scores101/101082/101082349.htm


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> i saw 'we' because i went to illinois
> 
> here's the boxscore
> ...


 Cook only had 6 pts...

Anyways, Knicks should win!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> i saw 'we' because i went to illinois
> 
> here's the boxscore
> ...


AHHHH, now I remember. Didn't we lose to Arizona in the next round? Played them 3 times that year, went 1-2.

That score doesn't do Kansas justice. I don't think the lead hit double digits untill the final minute in which Kansas kept fouling to stop the clock. I believe it was as close as 4 points in the final few minutes.

But losing to Kansas the next year absolutely killed. I really thought we could have been national champs that year.

EDIT: And thsi was the game in which I mistakenly said Frank choked. Guess it was Cook that choked instead. That was the year in which everyone said Illinois was over-rated, esp. Frank Williams.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 90
Knicks 86

Crawford high scorer at 25 comes back out of a mini-slump.

We've lost 2 close ones, time for better luck in the new year on 2 days rest.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you talking about that Sweet 16 game in which Kirk and Collison got into big foul trouble, but Gooden still killed us? What did Frank do that game other than choke?


No, the year before. One of Kirk's worst NCAA games ever. He bounced back nicely though.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls - 88
NYN - 85

JC - 23


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bulls 90
Knicks 93


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

New York- 97
Chicago- 86

Keith Van Horn on fire right now. Knicks win at MSG.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 97
Knicks 93


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Nue Yawk 90
Shicahgah 82


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Knicks are hot right now. KVH is on fire, Frank WIlliams is playing great, Houston has been good and quiet so he could erupt at any time. We're playing good defense, and people are afraid of catching heat from I. Thomas. Comingoff of a four game winning streak I say the knicks win this one and make it five.

Knicks: 98
Bull: 87

What can I say, we're on a roll right now. I just hope Crawford doesnt put it on us.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Knicks 94.
Bulls 86.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls 86 Knicks 82.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

Knicks 95
Bulls 87

no love


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Knicks 95
Bulls 84


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Knicks - 90
Bulls - 83


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 91
Knicks 83

Curry 26


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls - 101
Knicks - 94


Knicks crash back to reality and Bulls wake up to a new year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks 91
Bulls 83


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls Win

Bulls 95
Knicks 88

Jamal goes completely bonkers and gets 45 points


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

New York 90, Chicago 80


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls Win

Bulls: 97
Knickerbockers: 89

Leading Scorer: Fat Eddy with 22


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Only a Bulls fan would think the Bulls have a chance.

Knicks 90 
Bulls 82


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't know why I get in this contest, since I know that I will get sick of picking against the Bulls. The Knicks have been playing inspired ball of late. I hope the Bulls make me pay for this pick, but here goes.

Knicks 92
Bulls 84

I don't know if this is allowed, but I will out of town for the next two games, so here are my picks.

Bulls 95
Celtics 89

Bulls 97
Suns 90


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 89
Knix 87

Fat Curry goes for 26


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls 105
Knicks 92


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

New York Knicks, 14-19 8-7 at home. Won four in a row. 7-3 last 10 games. As hot as Miami was when we played them In fact even more so! They trounced Miami the night after we lost to the Heat. Last three games they have scored over 100 pts (105) while allowed 80 a game. But the three games were, Miami twice and Orlando, when McGrady left the building. 
44%, allow 42% 34% in threes, allow 33% 42.4 rebounds allow 40.6, 20.7 assists. 16.9 t/o 89.5 pts allow, 91.1
Last ten games, Van Horn has led the team in scoring 7 of those 10 and in rebounding 5 of those 10. 

Allan Houston 46% 20.4 38% in threes. 2.1 rebounds. 2.4 asssits. 2.25 t/o
Keith Van Horn 43% 16.4 pts. 30% in threes. 7.3 rebounds. 1.7 assists. 2.96 t/o
Kurt Thomas 44% 11.4 pts. 9 rebounds(33minutes a game) 2 assists 1.25 blks. 2.22 t/o 

Bulls 9-22. lost two in a row. 4-11 on the road. 4-6 last ten games. 
39% since the trade. allow, 45%. 31% in threes, allow 32%. 45.2 rebounds(15 offensive) allow 44.6. 22.8 assists. 13.3 t/o! allow 15.2. 9.5 steals. 87.8 pts a game. Allow, 89.9

Crawford 39% 19.5 pts a game. 29% in threes. 3.7 rebounds. 6.1 steals. 2.4 t/o 2.2 steals. 
Curry 51% 13.9 pts 6.9 rebounds. 0.71 blks. 1.9 t/o
Hinrich 40% 11.9 pts. 33% in threes. 4.1 rebounds. 7 assists. 3.2 t/o 1 steal. 
Gill 37% 11.7 pts 24% in threes. 4.3 rebounds. 1.5 assists. 1.9 t/o 1.1 steals. 
Davis. 39% 10.3 pts. 9.3 rebounds. 2 assists. 1.9 t/o 1 blk. 

Coach Skiles has challenged every player to dig deep and do some soul searching. The losing stops here. The coasting stops here. Good for Scott! It will be interesting to see how this team responds. If they ever want to stop the chronic, habitual losing, they need to start with teams as bad or a little better than they are. New York fits the desciption. Miami did too, but they were a missed opportunity. Do we beat NY? We can! They won't score over 100 pts. But, for the ribs and the fact that until the Bulls do start believing in themselves, I start this month off with a loss. But that is a good thing. I am slightly below .500 in wins and losses so normally they do the the reverse of what I predict. 
 

NY 88-85.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I hope i haven't predicted already but

Bulls 100
Knicks 88


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

last 11 road games, we are 1-10. The lone win was Cleveland. The 10 losses include the west/midwest swing at the end of november. We had 15 games in December. Only 6 were road games. If we had defended home court we would doing a lot better. 

Don't look noiw but 6 of our last 8 games this month are on the road. Including a west coast swing.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Smashed

112-89


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 100
Knicks 93

Gill and Crawford shall light up da Knicks.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 103
Knicks - 91

Eddy scores 33.

Tonight's the start of something big. Why? Two words: ANKLE...TAPE.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

knicks 92
bulls 86


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who do you love?

Frank Williams or Kirk Hinrich?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 94, Knicks 84


----------



## bullsfanindc (Aug 6, 2002)

bulls 98
knicks 95


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Bulls win 94-83 

Eddy and jamal usually take it to the Knicks .


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

112-74 BULLS


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Knicks 87
Bulls 80


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 95
Knix 87


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Knicks 89
Bulls 82


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

.


----------



## tasurim (Nov 10, 2002)

*Bulls Predictions*

The Bulls come out with a lot of fire but the Knicks come back still feeling Isiah's entrance into New York. 

Final Score:

Knicks: 104
Bulls: 95


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

No Frank Williams for the Knicks tonight (Charlie Ward is starting).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Just got in! Had to spend an arm and a leg for a scalped ticket, but I'm here. I walked in right next to Isaiah and got to shake his hand and wish him congrats. Got my phone w/internet access, so I'll report on anything interesting that won't make it on tv if I can.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>girlygirl</b>!
> No Frank Williams for the Knicks tonight (Charlie Ward is starting).


Son of a .. He's injured.. Something about groin.. Dont remember


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh Ribs... dear ribs...


Bulls 97
Knicks 91


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls 111
Knicks 95

(wow that's a lot of scoring).

Crawford: 48


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Houston out.. Anderson in.. Should win.. No Excuses for this with Frankie and Allan out


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

no Allen Houston either for New York (has a bad knee)!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Houston is out? Bulls win 88-85. I changed my prediction.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Bulls 95
Kicks 90


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Houston is out? Bulls win 88-85. I changed my prediction.


Yep..

PG: Hinrich/Ward
SG: Crawford/Anderson
SF: Gill/Van Horn
PF: Williams/Thomas
C: Davis/Mutombo


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

also Frank Williams is out (groin)

and according to MSG pregame....

"If the Knicks want to prevail tonite they
will have to contain Jamal Crawford" 


BULLS 92
Knicks 83


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls 96
Knicks 82

Curry and Crawford both drop 20+


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Yo, forget my original prediction. I change my prediction now

Bulls 92
Knicks 86


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford 
Hinrich
JYD
Gill
Davis


Ward
Anderson
Van Horn
Thomas
Dekembe M.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> Yo, forget my original prediction. I change my prediction now
> 
> Bulls 92
> Knicks 86


OK.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9-6 NY early they started 4-4 and now have missed three in a row. (NY was)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

11-6 NY. Bulls 3-9 33% and NY 5-9. 

NY has 4 assists on their first 5 fgs, made.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i hate mutumbo. he thinks hes very tough. hes a cocky *******o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two 11-8.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ward basket, 13-8

AD missed a dunk. Funk said he was fouled.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Let's Go Bulls! I'm not watching the game so I appreciate everyone's descriptions....

shlomo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

15-8 NY, Ward again. 

AD for two. 15-10.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dekembe for two 19-12. 

AD missed, Dekembe rebounds. 

Thomas for two! 21-12.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Time for Curry? It looks like the Knicks are indeed containing JC tonight.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Damn, spoke too soon... JC with a "leaning jump shot" and a 3!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Defense starting to pick up.. Lets go guys..

How'd you like KVH getting 2 fouls against Kendall in 4 seconds? :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford, five quick points!! 21-18. 

Bulls 8-18 44% NY 10-16 63%. 

Anderson 6

Crawford, Gill five each. 

Both teams have three t/o each.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey TrueBluFan... are you watching the game? Did the Bulls steal the ball leading to that JC 3 pointer?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Defense starting to pick up.. Lets go guys..
> 
> How'd you like KVH getting 2 fouls against Kendall in 4 seconds? :laugh:


Funk said Gill is too fast for Keith.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Hey TrueBluFan... are you watching the game? Did the Bulls steal the ball leading to that JC 3 pointer?


I am listening to the game. I am not sure.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson for two. 23-18. 

Curry for Two, Foul on Dekembe. 23-21

Fizer in????? 

Brunson steals, Curry dunks!! 23-23 tie!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Harrington a jumper 25-23. 

Eisley for two 27-23.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Fizer subbed in for AD.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i hate jacumbo watumba mutambo


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Curry is showing up so far.. Except some times down the court Mount Mutombo has gotten away with a couple fouls.. oh well


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Here are the 1Q stats for Chicago:

M FG 3FG FT OR TR A TO STL BLK PF PTS 
J. Crawford, PG 9 2-3 1-1 0-0 0 1 1 1 0 0 0 5 
K. Gill, SF 8 2-5 0-1 1-1 0 0 0 0 1 0 1 5 
A. Davis, C 6 2-5 0-0 0-0 1 3 0 1 0 0 1 4 
J. Williams, PF 5 1-1 0-0 0-0 2 3 0 0 0 0 1 2 
K. Hinrich, PG 5 1-3 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 1 0 0 1 2 
R. Brunson, PG 3 0-1 0-0 0-0 0 0 2 0 0 0 0 0 
E. Curry, C 2 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 0 2 

Let's Go Eddy!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

It's on MSG! Yay! But who the hell is this Ricky Hinrich they keep talking about?  

Curry needs to be stronger. Lost the ball twice now in the post (saved it once though)

Crawford is playing distributor. He's getting into the lane all the time and dishing it. Once Davis put it in, another time he got blocked, and Curry had a monster dunk on a fast break. I like what he's doing.

Hinrich's defense isn't what I thought it was from reading this board. I'm going to wait til he's back in... he was getting a lesson from Charlie Ward.

Ok quarter 2, back to the couch


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dekembe, has blocked Curry twice! 

27-23 after one quarter

NY 60%. Anderson 8 pts. Dekembe 4 blks. 

Bulls, 44% Crawford, Gills and Curry 5 each. 

Both teams 4 t/o each.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount hits a jumper 27-25. 

Dekembe scores 29-25


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer strong to the basket but was fouled. 75% Ft shooter. 

Missed the first one. missed both:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

curry misses jump hook. 

Illegal defense on Blount.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Fizer... you're breaking my heart and ruining your career....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

mcdyess splits a pair of fts. 

Fizer misses a shot. 

Curry scores and was fouled!!! Musceled his way in! Misses fts.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Mutumbo needs to retire. All his game consists of is fouling.

Nice screen by Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two!! 31-29 NY. 

3 seconds on mutombo


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Nice Avatar, RetroDreams.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Wennington is praising Curry's help defense. 

BTW, where the hell did this hustle come from Curry!? You're making me blush and get excited.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry blocked but went after the ball and scores again!! Go Eddy!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Wennington is praising Curry's help defense.


yup :yes:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Nice Avatar, RetroDreams.


Thanks... made it all by myself. Hah.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I wish everyone could see what I just saw...

Shandon Anderson blocks Curry from behind (ok, that sucks) and the ball is loose. Curry rushes over, uses his body and gets the loose ball back around the 3pt line.

EDDY CURRY LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. HUSTLING AFTER A LOOSE BALL.

He passes it away, only to get it back and lay it in.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That a man Curry!! This is what I like watching from him!

Before I jinx Fizer, it looks like he's giving some effort out there tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

34-31 NY, 

Curry 9 pts. 

NY 60%, Bulls 47%. 
NY 2-3 this quarter, Bulls 4-7. 

Bulls have 6 offensive rebounds.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Curry 9 points on 4-8 shooting, 2 boards (1 offensive) in 7 minutes and is playing damn good D.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marcus scores!! 34-33 

Mcdyess...Brick. 

Curry out. Antonio in.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> Curry out. Antonio in.


There goes our post game and watch how our lane opens up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer misses 

KVH rebounds. 

36-33 NY. Anderson at foul line. 
37-33. 
38-33


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Shandon Anderson with 12 for NY already. Is he any good? I never was aware of him before....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount another jumper! 

38-35. 

KVH for three, Fizer didn't get there in time. 41-35

KVH fast break and dunks. 43-35


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Shandon Anderson with 12 for NY already. Is he any good? I never was aware of him before....


How long you been a Bull fan? He was a thorn in our side when he was with the Jazz.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Blount another jumper!
> 
> 38-35.
> ...


Told you.

People give him crap, but when Eddy left, the Knicks immediately took it to the hole 3 times in 4 possessions and scored. Nice run.

Antonio just can't get it done down there.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I stopped following the Bulls around '88 and didn't start again until '99.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> Shandon Anderson with 12 for NY already. Is he any good? I never was aware of him before....


Who's guarding him? Jamal?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD dunks. 

Ward for three?? misses. Bulls ball. 5:37

43-37

bulls 7-13 this quarter
NY 5-9 this quarter. 

Bulls 47for the game. That is damn good foir us!! 
NY 58%. 

Anderson 12, 
KVH 9

Curry 9. 
Davis 6. 

Bulls 8 offensive rebounds!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> Who's guarding him? Jamal?


No one and he is walking right down the lane. In all seriousness, I think it was Fizer playing the 3.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

3 by Kirk. Happy Burfday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal air ball, JYD rebounds Kirk for three!!! 

Ward misses AD rebounds. 

Crawford losses ball, Hinrich steals, Crawford layup! 43-42. 

KVH for three. 46-42


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Jamal air ball, JYD rebounds Kirk for three!!!
> 
> Ward misses AD rebounds.
> ...


Crawford had a crossover that got the crowd going "Awwwwww." Someone got shook.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

van horn has really been playing well lately... anyone else notice that? not just this game but the past couple. i guess isaiah taking over has helped alot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The one three pointer that VH had before this last one was because Fizer didn't get to him in time. The last one was because JYD didn't get to him. Are they running him off of a screen?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> van horn has really been playing well lately... anyone else notice that? not just this game but the past couple. i guess isaiah taking over has helped alot.


Yes, he leads them in scoring in 7 of the last 10 games.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

It's so strange to think that Isiah being GM has made the Knicks better... but they do have a nice win streak going and KVH is playing well as you say. 

But why would that happen? Why would they play harder knowing Isiah is the GM? Just curious.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Crawford had a crossover that got the crowd going "Awwwwww." Someone got shook.


:laugh: 

Speaking of Jamal...For three!!!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls take the lead thanks to Craw-sover and Captain Kirk.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Bulls ahead!!! 47-46 of KH layup.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich layup 47-46. Bulls running. 

Foul called. Thomas. 

Hinrich splits the two fts. 48-46. 

Norris misses

Jamal for three!!!!! 51-46!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Crawford is being very efficient tonight - 10 points on 6 shots. (edit: 13 points on 7 shots)

Hinrich also has 9 points on 7 shots, with 5 assists


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas for two 51-48. 

Davis misses. Norris steals. Anderson misses

Norris another steal!! (both off of Curry)

Thomas for two 51-50. 

Curry might have been fouled in those steals!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 8 t/o for the game! 4 each quarter! Too many


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> It's so strange to think that Isiah being GM has made the Knicks better... but they do have a nice win streak going and KVH is playing well as you say.
> 
> But why would that happen? Why would they play harder knowing Isiah is the GM? Just curious.


I thought KVH's hot streak had to do with Frank Williams insertion into the starting lineup, but seeing that Frank Williams is not playing tonight and KVH is still playing well, I guess it has to do with Isiah becoming general manager. This is the most consistent streak KVH has put together since his rookie year.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Curry is getting abused and no calls yet the Knicks are getting ticky tacks as evidence in the JYD call.

Ridiculous.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry lost the ball again! 

JYD called for a foul, skiles a technical. Thought it was not a foul. Said Dekembe is fouling Curry every play.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Skiles T'd up for Jerome foul which Ward just slipped..


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

WTF, technical foul on Skiles? Why?


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

But then again, we have not really played the toughest competition during our win streak...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> WTF, technical foul on Skiles? Why?


Read above.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

'k, thanks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas for two 53-51 NY. 

Foul on Norris.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

53-51 despite horrid officiating.

Screen by Curry for Kirk, off the screen fouled by Moochie..


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> WTF, technical foul on Skiles? Why?


got to stand up for your team when the refs are making crap calls.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

1:00 NY - *S. Anderson steals the ball from E. Curry *
1:22 CHI - 20 sec timeout 
1:24 NY - K. Thomas makes a 12-foot jumper along the left baseline. Assist: M. Norris 
1:35 NY - *M. Norris steals the ball from E. Curry* 
1:42 CHI - A. Davis defensive rebound 
1:44 NY - S. Anderson misses a 12-foot jumper along the left baseline 
1:47 NY - *M. Norris steals the ball from E. Curry *
1:50 CHI - E. Curry offensive rebound 

:no:  :no:  

Seriously, three steals from Curry in 50 seconds? That's sad.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Halftime 53-52, Knicks by one.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses first FT. 
Makes second. 53-52 NY. 

Thomas misses. 

Crawford misses. 

53-52, NY.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i hate the knicks. i live and new york and i cant stand them. they are a bunch of old bums, that move from team to team because they suck. they have a boring *** offense and they have a bunch of bandwagon fans. they ****ing suck and i hate them.!!!!!!!1 argh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 1:00 NY - *S. Anderson steals the ball from E. Curry *
> 1:22 CHI - 20 sec timeout
> 1:24 NY - K. Thomas makes a 12-foot jumper along the left baseline. Assist: M. Norris
> ...


What you don't know is Mutombo fouled him each play.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 1:00 NY - *S. Anderson steals the ball from E. Curry *
> 1:22 CHI - 20 sec timeout
> 1:24 NY - K. Thomas makes a 12-foot jumper along the left baseline. Assist: M. Norris
> ...


It isn't sad. The reason why Skiles got the technical is because Dikembe is fouling the hell outta Eddy and those were the people who picked the ball up off the floor.

Don't get it twisted...


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

NO is killing Toronto 65-43, in the 3rd Q. Ha ha.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Jalen Rose, 0-5 FG, 0 Assists, 0 Pts. Ha ha.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford 13
Hinrich 11
Curry 9. (4 rebounds!)
Bulls 49%!! 25 rebounds to 16 by NY. 10 offensive rebounds. But we have 9 t/o! 

NY has 8 steals. 

KVH 13
Anderson 12
Thomas 10
NY 51%. 

Bulls have only 11 assists out of our 22 FGs.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The Knicks are playing football out there. I can live with a loss when the game is officiated relatively fairly but Curry is getting hammered on every possesion with no calls. I don't blame Skiles at all for his technical. Hopefully the refs won't be quite so "biased" in the second half.

It's the players that should win and lose games. Not the refs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> The Knicks are playing football out there. I can live with a loss when the game is officiated relatively fairly but Curry is getting hammered on every possesion with no calls. I don't blame Skiles at all for his technical. Hopefully the refs won't be quite so "biased" in the second half.
> 
> It's the players that should win and lose games. Not the refs.


:yes:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Ok, Curry should be holding onto the ball but he's going up into some serious contact and at the same time Moochie is prying for the ball... they aren't really clean steals. Two of those three occasions Curry should have gone to the line.

Skiles getting a T was probably a good move, the refs go from calling nothing on Mutumbo or Anderson when they clobber Curry and then calling JYD for nothing as Ward falls to the ground.

I take back what I say about Kirk's defense, he's playing great now in man to man. Shandon Anderson scored a majority of his points on fast breaks and against the zone, so you can't fault Crawford (BTW our zone is AWFUL.)

Knicks announcers are applauding Kirk. Said the fact that he's always maintaining his dribble shows something special. Compared him to Steve Nash. Also compliments to Crawford. So/so on Curry, talked about how he seems to show up for some games and not others and said he needed to stop bringing the ball down in the post but also marveled at his agility, skill in the post and the fact that he is actually hustling this game.

Some praise, some concerns about Skiles. Said making other players run for the faults of one is ok in college, but not the pros. Talked about scrapping the triangle. Talked about the way he gives out minutes.

Fizer is such a blackhole. The guy DOES have legit offensive skills, but once he gets it the possesion is over because he will either turn it over or shoot. That ISN'T a good thing at all.

We can win this, definitely. We're outplaying NY I'd say, but between the no-calls and Van Horn (it seems like every time I look up he's hitting another big shot!) we can't run away from them. The offense is clicking nice, the defense is better now that we aren't in that stupid zone, but personally I think our guys are a little too quick to help. Kurt Thomas has been open all night because we keep doubling Charlie Ward and Howard Eisley inside the 3pt line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Ok, Curry should be holding onto the ball but he's going up into some serious contact and at the same time Moochie is prying for the ball... they aren't really clean steals. Two of those three occasions Curry should have gone to the line.
> 
> Skiles getting a T was probably a good move, the refs go from calling nothing on Mutumbo or Anderson when they clobber Curry and then calling JYD for nothing as Ward falls to the ground.
> ...



Nice post!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

We are getting burned on d early in the shotclock. People are not picking up their men when they're coming down the court when we're playing man defense. Inexcusable.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK,

another half of helter skelter basketball except for one thing....

The Bulls are hustling. Every Bull player is running like crazy. Great energy, just need to focus it a bit. 

Curry was getting fouled like crazy, but he needs to learn to become Shaq-like and force them to call fouls or put people on their butts. The refs will let more contact against bigs go. Also, he keeps the ball too low. Bring it down and the rats on the floor will steal it. keep it high and the giraffes aren't bothered.

I loved this ....Clyde Frazier "Hinrich dishes, Crawford Swishes" I hope to hear that for the next 12 years or so.

Both guys doing well.

TB is saw your last play by play and this is not intended for anything other than you can't read what's going on and always get an accurate picture. You wrote...Crawfoprd misses....It should've been Craawford misses last second three from near half court. Just something for those who follow games on stat tracker and then come in after a game and bash guys on what they only read. 

Overall, it looks like the guys are starting to get the message. Even Fizer was hustling. You have to give Fizer some burn to be able to trade him. So give it to him, instead of Lint or Jeffries.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Washington, 85-68 over GS. Hayes 16 pts. 7:09 in the 4th.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm loving the game so far...

When Hinrich made that steal and threw up to JC and he crossed up Ward, I was laughing, he must do that more often.

Curry looks like a beast, then he drops the ball sometimes...loved the 2 reverse layups..

here we go game time..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> OK,
> 
> another half of helter skelter basketball except for one thing....
> ...


I was not trying to bash Jamal. I assumed everyone thought he took the last shot of the quarter. When I say "air ball" I was repeating Neil Funk, not the yahoo play by play. But I will cut back on my posting, if it is confusing. Don't want to do that.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

no, dont cut back. 

ny on 9-0 run?


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

TBFan... please keep posting. It is understood that some facts can't get posted.

Don't let people bother you with criticism. That's what drove away DaBullz, I'm sure, and he is sorely missed.

shlomo


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I was not trying to bash Jamal. I assumed everyone thought he took the last shot of the quarter. When I say "air ball" I was repeating Neil Funk, not the yahoo play by play. But I will cut back on my posting, if it is confusing. Don't want to do that.


What I mean is, obviously i can't keep up.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can try. But I will miss some things. If that is ok?

Offensive foul on Thomas.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

damn, we're getting killed. Down by 10 now, 62-52, and Bulls timeout.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford stripped and AD went for loose ball and Anderson ties him up. 

64-54 NY. 

Ad wins tip. JYD jumper 

64-56


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

KVH misses, JYD rebounds. 

AD fouled. Went in strong on Dekembe. 
64-57, T/o by NY

One more ft by AD coming


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 1-6 this quarter

NY 5-12.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

NY timeout. I wonder what Chaney's up to? I noticed we gave up a lot of slam dunks in that sequence.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

AD good 64-58

Anderson misses shot, Dekembe tips it in. 66-58. 

Hinrich fouled by VH

Side out. 

Davis throws the ball away. JYD was not where he was suppose to be. 

Thomas 15 ft jumper, Mutombo threw gill down to the floor. Foul on Dekembe

68-58

Davis for two. 68-60


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VH 
FT not good 
second good 69-60

Davis jumper. 69-62. 

Thomas turnover. Threw it over VH head. 

Jamal for two. 69-64.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

jamal steals and makes a layup 69-66. 

T/o


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks god we're coming back. I was worried for a minute.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas jumper 71-66


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

How come Antonio McDyes has only 1 pt tonight? Is he not fully recovered yet?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams for two, thomas block foul!! 

71-68
71-69 after ft. 


Mcdyess in for Thomas . Thomas has 4 fouls. 

VH no good. Dekembe rebounds, no good. Hinrich rebounds and goes down court and drives and scores!! 71-71. 

Anderson no good. Davis rebounds. Ward breaks up pass, goes out of bounds. Bulls ball

Curry in
Brunson in. 

Curry blocked by Mutombo. Bulls ball
Davis good again with a jumper. 73-71 Bulls.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Hallelujah! We got the lead back. Thanks for the play-by-play TrueBlue. 

For some reason my sportline live update isn't working anymore.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer in for Gill

VH, goaltending. good. 73-73

Crawford no good. Curry kept ball alive and Crawford scores. 75-73. 

Mutombo flip hook good. 75-75. 

Foul on Norris stops play. 

Davis out, Blount in. 

Brunson ft, good. 76-75. 
misses the second ft 

Norris misses the drive. Fouled. 

Norris 76-76
misses second. 

Curry rebounds. 

Jamal jacks one and misses. 

76-76 tie.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

both teams 49%. 

crawford leads all scorers with 19.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry rebounds on a VH miss

Curry good, baby hook over Dekembe

Crawford steals and all the way for a layup!! 80-76

Dekembe 3 seconds. Nice D by Eddy

fizer loses ball. 

Norris is fouled by Curry. Curry went for a jump fake. 

Norris 80-77
80-78


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Get Fizer out of the game immediately!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer blocked by Mcdyess. Jamal corner jumper, no good. Curry foul. Tried to jump over Dekembe

Norris bad pass. 

Fizer backs in mcdyess, misses. Curry rebounds, losses it. keep the ball up. 

Anderson for two. 

Jamal corner jumper, Misses. Blount fouls on the rebound.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Close game... C'mon bulls, let's hit those shots.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

How do the Bulls look? It seems like we're awfully cold from sound of it. The Refs are calling lots of fouls too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

80-80 tie. 

Knicks ball. Hinrich back in. VH was fouled by Fizer. Norris for two. 82-80 NY. 

Blount 17 ft shot, no good. McDyess rebounds. Norris drives, short. Curry rebounds, Fizer for two and was fouled!! 
82-82. Makes ft 83-82 7:41

Norris misses a wild shot. Ball out to the Bulls. 

Curry travels.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Is Fizer playing well.... why has he gotten so many minutes?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

VH loses ball. Bulls ball. 

Curry blocked by Mutombo. VH for three, no. Crawford rebounds. 
Crawford no good, blount rebounds and scores!! 

Anderson fouled in the post. Posted up Jamal. 
85-83. Bulls
85-84 as Anderson makes both fts. 

Hinrich for three, misses. Thomas rebounds. Thomas 15 ft jumper, misses. Out of bounds to the bulls. 5:31 left


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

is it just the stats or has Curry all of the sudden become a good rebounder? 

what does he have like 8 in 15 mins or something?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 4-12 this quarter, Jamal 1-4 NY 2-8

Bulls 47% for the game NY 47%. 
Bulls 15 t/o. 

Crawford and Curry both 5 t/o each, but for Curry 3 of them were fouls not called.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

This is a really evenly fought game. It would be disheartening to lost it. C'mon Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich 17 ft shot, good!! 87-84 bulls

Anderson scores on Jamal again. 87-86. 

Jamal long three...good!!! 90-86! Big shot.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Is Fizer playing well.... why has he gotten so many minutes?


Fizer is getting blocked left and right, he had a nice and 1 layup on the break a few mins ago..

JC HUGE 3!!!!!!


----------



## bullsfanindc (Aug 6, 2002)

*bulls lead by 1*

bulls are up 1 point 85-84
5 minutes and 30 sec remaining in the 4th


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice to see Fizer give it up on the break


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Hinrich 17 ft shot, good!! 87-84 bulls
> 
> Anderson scores on Jamal again. 87-86.
> ...


truebluefan :

Now it is all up to you, buddy! 

Lead us to the victory, regardless of the real score!

We will believe you! 



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich steals, Fizer fouled by Ward.

Fizer hits first ft 91-86. 
92-86. 

Is NY getting tired?

Ward fouled by Fizer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses a jumper from top of key, Skiles is mad. 

VH no good, hinrich rebounds. T.o Skiles. 3:30 left in game. 

Skiles was very mad at Jamal. Quick shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> truebluefan :
> ...


I am not as good as Dabullz. But I try.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

NY with 9 blocks to Chicago's 0. We miss Tyson. :upset:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> NY with 9 blocks to Chicago's 0. We miss Tyson. :upset:


We miss Rodman :grinning:


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm sure he'll sign with Chicago if we throw in a 6-pack.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses but was fouled!! He forces the issue! Good for him. 

Hinirch good 93-88
94-88 Hinrich with 19 pts. 

Anderson fouled on the drive. Jamal fouled him. 1/2 step behind Anderson. 

Anderson good. 94-89
Misses second!!


Curry in, Davis out. Davis right ankle could be hurt

Blount rebounds.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

wow . was that curry? or my mother out there?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

EDDY WITH A HUGE DUNK!!!!

TELL VAN HORN CHRISTMAS IS OVER, ITS TOO LATE FOR CHESTNUTS....


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

?

edit: oh.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Somebody check VanHorn for scars, I am sure he has Spaulding tattooed to his body after Curry's dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal dish to Eddy, big time Dunk. 

Thomas good! 96-91 Bulls. 

Foul on Hinrich, against Ward. Ward was bumping him and got Hinrich for the foul

Anderson short, rebound VH. 

VH down the lane, Curry takes the charge...Oh-oh. Called both ways. refs in huddle. Offensive foule on VH. Way to go Eddy!!!! 

Double foul?? That is ok too. Both called for double foul


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

What's with the double foul on VH and Curry?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Wow, has Kirk been clutch or what. The steals the boards the shots the Free throws, the kid is getting better everyday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win tap. Crawford jumper good 98-91

VH for three 98-94

3 seconds on Curry. Ball to Knicks 55.9seconds left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KVH hits a 3

3 seconds on Blount

Knicks ball

98-94


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

:56 left in game. Bulls up by 4 pts. C'mon dudes, let's get another win streak going!!!

:yes:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Wow, has Kirk been clutch or what. The steals the boards the shots the Free throws, the kid is getting better everyday.


Ya the dish by Jamal to Eddy for the dunk on KVH...

And that big jumper he just hit wasn't clutch at all


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I cant believe the Knicks are even close, without Houston and Williams we look horrible out there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

wtf @ these bs calls :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shlomo</b>!
> What's with the double foul on VH and Curry?


One ref called Eddy for the block and one ref called VH for the charge and neither gave in to change the call so they took away the basket and called it a double foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

98-97. 43.8

Charlie Ward from the right corner for 3.. AHHH too close for comfort


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need a stop. 

Ward scores. for three!! 98-97 Bulls 43.8 seconds. 

T/o bulls


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ward with the clutch three. At least its a good game.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

[email protected]#&*ckin Charlie Ward 3 pointer.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I hope curry cant hit free throws.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need a good shot. 

Fizer inbounds to Hinrich. Curry misses, Thomas fouls Eddy. 

Eddy, makes first. 99-97
misses second. Thomas rebounds. 99-97 32 seconds.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That was a heck of pass to Curry by Jamal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> I hope curry cant hit free throws.


You got half of your wish.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

NY has no more timeouts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Shandon Anderson misses and Crawford rebounds.

Good thing Eddy didn't foul.

Crawford gets fouled in the backcourt and makes both FT's


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

And Anderson screwed us. Its over.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Fizer makes both FT's 

NY shoots and misses Fizer rebounds and is fouled again.

103-99 looks good so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ward to Mutomob Anderson misses rebound by Jamal over Anderson!! Curry does not foul Anderson and made his shot off. 

Crawford FT good 100-97 
101-97

Ward scores. 101-99. Fouled immediately. 

Fizer on the line. :no: 
makes the first. 102-99
Makes second 103-99

Ward misses Fizer rebounds and is fouled!!


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

What're you talking about JMonty?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

JMonty,

How do you deal w/ Frazier calling all your games, the man is a brutal announcer. Vasilating, perculating, irrating.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

HUGE WIN......

THAT REBOUND BY FIZER WAS THE HIGHEST I SAW HIM GET UP ALL NIGHT...

HUGE WIN!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ward misses.

Bulls win 

104-99 woohoo!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer, good! 104-99 12 seconds
No good 

Ward on the run, shoots misses, Curry rebounds. 

Bulls win


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fizer is da man  :grinning:


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

BULLS RULE ALL OVER NYC!!! HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Super important that Fizer looks good in front of NY, if you know what I mean.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks won the first quarter. Bulls won the last three in a row.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

nice win for the bulls guys...


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Fraizer is the man. The knicks Boundin and astounding. The knicks Wheelin and Dealin. The knicks runin and gunin. Houston is starting to percalate. Gotta love Walt Clyde.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love it when the Bulls beat the Knicks.

It's like old times.

Helluva game by our backcourt.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Yah baby. Its always a good day when the Knicks lose, or when the Bulls win. When they both happen at the same time . . . WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

I just wish Chandler would hurry up and heal and get back on the court.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Fizer, good! 104-99 12 seconds
> No good
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend ! We need that victory bad !

Curry did not let us down today, he was a smart boy and great
inside force for the team !


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Any away win is good for the Bulls. Heck, any win is good. We should have won this game with Houston out so that's pleasing.

How did Curry play? 22 mins, 14 pts, 9 rebs. All good. 5 TOs bad.

Good games but JC and Kirk as well. AD consistent as well with a double-double.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

What was really nice about that win was that aside from Blount, the Bulls had all their young players in at crunch time.

Blount actually made the biggest bonehead move camping
out in the paint.

The tendency esp. for Cartwright was to go with
the "vets" down the stretch instead.

In reality though, I think that if Skiles plays Fizer,
Skiles should use Fizer with AD, and JYD with Curry.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Knicks were really missed Houston and Williams. Houstons persence gets open shots for other players, and Williams does also by penetrating. The pg's flat out sucked for the knicks, I cant even blame Anderson for missing that layup. KVH played good but he cant do it all by himself. Good game though, the bulls just wanted it more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford 28 6 rebounds 6 assists 5 t/o 2 steals. He shot over 50%. 

Hinrich 19, 5 rebounds 6 assists 2 steals. 

Davis 14 pts 10 rebounds 4 assists!!

*Curry 22 minutes 14 pts 9 rebounds. 5 t/o. but he was mauled by Dekembe in the first half.*

Fizer 10 pts 4 rebounds! We needed his points. 

We shot well as a team. Finally

We had 17 t/o. A lot more than we have been averaging of late.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

It great we won tonight but it just seemed like the bulls were kicking the kincks butt all night but were either trailing or could not pull away. It was like we were beating ourselfs all night with TO or giving up off rebounds. Still we got great guard play tonight and curry and Davis (in the 2nd half) played well. Curry with 14 pts and 9 rbs in only 22 minutes. Also hit a big FT to put us up by two and then played good D and did not foul on anderson drive to the hoop.

If pippen and chandler ever come back lookout.

david


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Fraizer is the man. The knicks Boundin and astounding. The knicks Wheelin and Dealin. The knicks runin and gunin. Houston is starting to percalate. Gotta love Walt Clyde.


He must grow on yah. I remember meeting Bradley and Frazier after a game in Omaha way back in 76. My dad grew up with Bradley so we got to eat with the guys after the Knicks beat the then KC/Omaha Kings. Bradley was wearing his usual army jacket and Walt had on some fine elevator shoes, I think they had fish in them


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> In reality though, I think that if Skiles plays Fizer,
> Skiles should use Fizer with AD, and JYD with Curry.


Couldn't agree more. Fizer with Curry is poor defensively.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Super important that Fizer looks good in front of NY, if you know what I mean.


I'd say you might be on to something. How does a guy go from 2 DNP's and critical remarks made about him by his coach to playing big minutes in an important game? It wasn't just the matchup with Van Horn either, because Marcus remained in the game after Van Horn fouled out. Definitely looks like a little showcase time for Sr.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

JC: Player of the game. Looked like he was auditioning for something.

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes!

Gooooooooooooo Bull!

Hope AD is OK.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls are undefeated!!! For January. LOL


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford 28 6 rebounds 6 assists 5 t/o 2 steals. He shot over 50%.
> 
> Hinrich 19, 5 rebounds 6 assists 2 steals.
> ...


The more Eddy plays the more T/O's we get charged with! I guess we gotta take the good with the bad and hope that the good gets better before the bad gets worse!   

*WHAT I JUST SAY??*


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow you guys are really happy to get the win, sounds like yall needed it more than us. Just kidding.

At least my Uconn won, maybe they would have had a better chance against the Bulls tonight.

I guess I'll go and play 2k4 now and kill the Bulls to take out my frustations.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Wow you guys are really happy to get the win, sounds like yall needed it more than us. Just kidding.
> 
> At least my Uconn won, maybe they would have had a better chance against the Bulls tonight.
> ...


Charlie Villanueva was shooting something like 11 for 13 last time I checked.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

..


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Always weird with Skiles who gets the DNP's.

Guess Skiles thought KVH's lack of athleticism, made him guardable
by Fizer. I did see Fizer run around a lot, trying to keep up
with KVH, but still Fizer kept getting knocked off on screens
that gave KVH wide open looks.

Can't really see how Fizer would work into the Knicks plans
except for maybe a draft choice, since the Knicks really
don't have the athletic wing player the Bulls are said to be
looking for, plus the Knicks are relatively fine at the 4 with KT
and McDyess. Also though don't see why the Knicks would
give a draft pick, since they most likely could get Fizer 
as a RFA. Bulls don't need any of the Knicks, 3 string pg's.
Nor do the Bulls need Harrington as beef, with JYD and AD.

Regardless, going back to Skiles, I'd have thought that ERob
would have been the best match-up on KVH. ERob's size
and hops would have made it much more difficult for KVH
to shoot over his match ups.

ERob's athleticism would have also given KVH fits on the
defensive end. Moreover, ERob came off of a pretty good game
in Minny: 13 pts on 6-11 shooting in 24 minutes. ERob also played 22 minutes against Miami.

Did ERob have another awwy? Or is ERob again the dog de jour?


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Wow you guys are really happy to get the win, sounds like yall needed it more than us. Just kidding.
> 
> At least my Uconn won, maybe they would have had a better chance against the Bulls tonight.
> ...


Bulls really needed the win. If they can go .500 from now until Chandler and Pippen get back, I'm still hoping they have a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Crawford 28 6 rebounds 6 assists 5 t/o 2 steals. He shot over 50%.
> 
> Hinrich 19, 5 rebounds 6 assists 2 steals.
> ...


But about Scott Skiles ? His technical in 2nd Qtr 1:0 and his overall assistance/contribution to the team win during the game !


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Always weird with Skiles who gets the DNP's.
> 
> Guess Skiles thought KVH's lack of athleticism, made him guardable
> ...


Fizer was big at the end, but overall he didn't look good to me, more like slow and fat.

There was a sequence earlier in the game where Jamal threw him an oop, and he didn't get up at all, it was terrible looking. If he had jumped as high as he did to get that last rebound he would have thrown that oop down.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls96</b>!
> 
> 
> But about Scott Skiles ? His technical in 2nd Qtr 1:0 and his overall assistance/contribution to the team win during the game !


The thing I like about Skiles is he lets the guys play...

Mistakes are made of course, and by everyone, NOT JUST JC...

But he lets the guys play and if it gets out of hand he helps the team get control and keep composure.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Very good game tonight. 

Eddy, Jamal, and Kirk played very well. Now only if Curry can get into shape, then he can play like that for a full 38 minutes.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> The thing I like about Skiles is he lets the guys play...
> ...


A great example of that was with Fizer tonight. He played horribly in the first half and Skiles could have very well benched him until March but he gave him a second chance during the 4th quarter and really helped in winning the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Only a Bulls fan would think the Bulls have a chance.
> 
> Knicks 90
> Bulls 82


  :laugh:


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

We beat the knicks in a close game just like we used to in the early 90's


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> Always weird with Skiles who gets the DNP's.
> 
> Guess Skiles thought KVH's lack of athleticism, made him guardable
> ...


Van horn is pretty athletic , in fact that was a stregnth of his coming out of college with rumor of him having a 40 inch vert.

its good to see him finally making something of his talent and being agressive

the knicks wouldn't take fizer for nothing last year and they dont want him this year they have enough power forwards, but i do agree with your belief that e-rob was a better fit on KVH he has enough size and hops to be a problem for him ...gill didn't appear to be any trouble for him at all


----------

